# Ash & Co 8in. 3 jaw Chuck information?



## 737mechanic (Mar 13, 2019)

I bought a New Old Stock 8" 3 Jaw Chuck for my Grizzly G4003G and was wanting to find some info out about the chuck. It says Made in England on the chuck but a google search turns up nothing on Ash & Co.

Has anyone heard of this company and if so what do you know about them.

The chuck seems to be a quality unit.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Mar 14, 2019)

Looks nice. I am sure it will serve you well.


----------



## 737mechanic (Mar 16, 2019)

Seems to be a great chuck. It would be nice to find a little history out about the chuck but I guess they weren't around long.

I made a video on machining the backing plate for it.

Machining the backing plate for 8" chuck.


----------

